# Icon für programm/anwendung ?



## prediAndre (13. September 2004)

hi,
Ich bin nun wie jeden Tag auf Arbeit und soll heute, nen Icon für eine selbstprogrammierte Anwendung entwickeln...welches 16 bit / 256 Farben und schwarz / weiß beinhaltet ...also so hats mir mein chef gesagt, geht das überhaupt ?  !

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen soll und mir welchem programm?!

Kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen 


Danke schonmal,

andré


----------



## thoru (13. September 2004)

Wir wäre es denn mit Microangelo 


cu
thoru


----------



## Catscrash (14. September 2004)

oder AWIcons, habe aber gerade keinen link...


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. September 2004)

Oder:

In Photoshop als BMP abspeichern.

Mit Irfanview öffnen.

S drücken.

als ICO - Windows Icon speichern.

FERTIG!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *als ICO - Windows Icon speichern.*


Oder bei Vorhandensein von Photoshop einfach folgendes PlugIn runterladen...

http://www.telegraphics.com.au/sw/

Gruss Markus


----------

